# Who’s the greatest painter of all time



## masterXbackXroller69 (Apr 23, 2019)

How come sports and music always glorify certain individuals why can’t painters? 😂 so I wanted to hear who everyone thinks is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Just ask one they will tell you they are the greatest painter to ever hold a brush...


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 10, 2019)

Michelangelo or VanGogh


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd like to nominate my old boss, 162 IQ Lou. While a sliver of a slim thread of modesty would prevent him from declaring himself the greatest of all-time, the rest of him was near constantly promoting himself, pretty much as such. I've got a million 162 IQ Lou stories but thousands of them are pretty much him lining a couple of us out on a job, telling us it would take him about a half a day to do it but, us, probably three days. Stuff like that. He was our Superintendent because his brother was VP of the company. Everybody pretty much accepted that- except him. So, he'd come up with fantastic stories of painting accomplishments that made him qualified to be our boss. Annoying but, we had to live with it and deal with it because, we were in the presence of greatness...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It's like who isn't the greatest painter out there. I've always considered myself average, yet its kept me employed for way too many years.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Dieter Plunke, master of faux. Travels the world painting fake wood so realistically it fooled me. I’m hard to fool.

Or slinger58, IDK


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> I'd like to nominate my old boss, 162 IQ Lou. While a sliver of a slim thread of modesty would prevent him from declaring himself the greatest of all-time, the rest of him was near constantly promoting himself, pretty much as such. I've got a million 162 IQ Lou stories but thousands of them are pretty much him lining a couple of us out on a job, telling us it would take him about a half a day to do it but, us, probably three days. Stuff like that. He was our Superintendent because his brother was VP of the company. Everybody pretty much accepted that- except him. So, he'd come up with fantastic stories of painting accomplishments that made him qualified to be our boss. Annoying but, we had to live with it and deal with it because, we were in the presence of greatness...


When I worked for what at the time was the largest PC in Chicago, one of their 3 Supers was a lifelong old-timer Jim Herdemann.
Every time he came out to a job he would regale us with his stories of what and how much he could do when he worked with the tools, he would then go on to tell us we were a dime a dozen and he could replace the whole lot of us with wino's from Madison St. which was the old Skid Row!

I'm staining a crap load of 8ft solid core oak doors on a new office build-out when he walks in and tells me about the time he stained and sealed 120 doors in an 8 hour day. All I could do was break out laughing hysterically until he finally left. So I guess Old Jim was the GOAT!


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

My work has often been compared to the likings of van Gogh, often being called Van Goin’-Nowhere, so I’m certain it’s not me!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> When I worked for what at the time was the largest PC in Chicago, one of their 3 Supers was a lifelong old-timer Jim Herdemann.
> Every time he came out to a job he would regale us with his stories of what and how much he could do when he worked with the tools, he would then go on to tell us we were a dime a dozen and he could replace the whole lot of us with wino's from Madison St. which was the old Skid Row!
> 
> I'm staining a crap load of 8ft solid core oak doors on a new office build-out when he walks in and tells me about the time he stained and sealed 120 doors in an 8 hour day. All I could do was break out laughing hysterically until he finally left. So I guess Old Jim was the GOAT!


I feel like I know him! I know the type... I'm a firm believer that the qualifications for superintendents are:

No skills
Family member
Effing Rat

I've worked for the trifecta too many times. Let's face it- if you're good, they want you in the field, producing. I can think of several that were the biggest heads and first to *call it 8 and head for the house when they were in the field*. Their old buddies would tell on them for that but it kinda showed because that was usually their biggest pet peeve- someone doing what they used to do.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul Burns.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

That dude in Idaho that can paint an entire house interior and exterior in a single day! He's gotta be the best! AND he only uses Behr! AWESOME PAINTER! Watch his videos and he will tell you ALL about how great he is!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

masterXbackXroller69 said:


> How come sports and music always glorify certain individuals why can’t painters? 😂 so I wanted to hear who everyone thinks is the greatest of all time.


I can't tell if you're for real, or if you're a troll.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul Burns was a test, by the way, to see who has been on painter boards for faaaarrrrrrrrr too long.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> That dude in Idaho that can paint an entire house interior and exterior in a single day! He's gotta be the best! AND he only uses Behr! AWESOME PAINTER! Watch his videos and he will tell you ALL about how great he is!


Actually, I live in Oregon.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Actually, I live in Oregon.


I guess that makes you the "Oregon Painter" then!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> I guess that makes you the "Oregon Painter" then!


“The” should be all in caps. Thank you.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> I feel like I know him! I know the type... I'm a firm believer that the qualifications for superintendents are:
> 
> No skills
> Family member
> ...


Most of them got there by being what we called Pushers, always telling everyone to do more, be faster, up the quality of you're work, yadda, yadda, yadda.

We always told the ones who bragged about the ridiculous amount of work they used to produce, that just like you said if they were that good the shop couldn't afford to bump them up to management!

And finally, family members. The saying that blood is thicker than water is right on. Relatives were the first to move up the ladder and it was like they could walk on water, and never ever did anything wrong. Most of the time they didn't do diddly.


----------



## Mastic Mils (Sep 4, 2017)

Every new employee I've ever hired before they start.

Then by lunch they are lost..


----------



## MendocinoPaint (Mar 25, 2018)

I nominate my old foreman.
"I run with the gun"
Lolollooll


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

There were two guys in my little town that were outstanding painters, well-respected for their craft. Glenn Rankin and Dale Brick were their names, they have now passed on to that great Paint warehouse in the sky. I followed behind much of their work, 10, 20, 30 years after they had painted a home.......their skill level was top notch. They often used OIL-based velvet finish on walls and they were just indestructible. I just re-did one of their homes, painted in 1969 and never touched until now. Just a remarkable finish that held up for 50, yes, 50 years!!!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> There were two guys in my little town that were outstanding painters, well-respected for their craft. Glenn Rankin and Dale Brick were their names, they have now passed on to that great Paint warehouse in the sky. I followed behind much of their work, 10, 20, 30 years after they had painted a home.......their skill level was top notch. They often used OIL-based velvet finish on walls and they were just indestructible. I just re-did one of their homes, painted in 1969 and never touched until now. Just a remarkable finish that held up for 50, yes, 50 years!!!


Ah, that's when paint was paint, no primer in one. Painter's were Painter's and Men were Men!


----------



## kobrien (Feb 19, 2020)

Bob Ross hands down, the best and happiest painter to ever throw a brush!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

:vs_music:


Brushman4 said:


> Ah, that's when paint was paint, no primer in one. Painter's were Painter's and Men were Men!


:vs_music:
Mister we could use a man like Herbert Hoover again:vs_music:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Fman said:


> :vs_music::vs_music:
> Mister we could use a man like Herbert Hoover again:vs_music:


"Whoosh!" The sound of this going over a bunch of heads. Not all mind you, but likely more than a few.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> "Whoosh!" The sound of this going over a bunch of heads. Not all mind you, but likely more than a few.



Sadly, I got it right away. :wheelchair:


That being said, we do have a decent population of old timers on here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> "Whoosh!" The sound of this going over a bunch of heads. Not all mind you, but likely more than a few.


I heard the whoosh loud and clear.
One, I didn't connect it with Archie Bunker, and two, what is it about Herbert Hoover?


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I heard the whoosh loud and clear.
> One, I didn't connect it with Archie Bunker, and two, what is it about Herbert Hoover?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I heard the whoosh loud and clear.
> One, I didn't connect it with Archie Bunker, and two, what is it about Herbert Hoover?


I’m sort of surprised. You’re old enough to have have been able to remember this - unless you just never watched it. As for Hoover, I just always assumed he was the choice of the conservatives.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> I’m sort of surprised. You’re old enough to have have been able to remember this - unless you just never watched it. As for Hoover, I just always assumed he was the choice of the conservatives.


I find I've missed a lot of well known phrases, sayings, songs, and quotes that most others within my generation remember well. It's like they'd just watched the television program last night, or something.

I was at a bar the other day with a co worker(actually my boss, but don't tell anyone). A conversation came up with a fellow Boomer (stranger) at the bar that involved a quote. Immediately my boss got it and related it to an Abbot and Costello movie. They both chuckled and had that understanding that they shared something unique mostly to those in their generation. I sat there like a dumbfounded Millenial sipping on a Shirley temple rather than the Tequila in front of me. I'm experiencing that same feeling here.

I guess it's simply some things make an impression on people and somethings don't. And although All in the Family, Abbot and Costello, and Bob Hope were very entertaining to me as a yute, i apparently didn't care enough to absorb their genius. Meh.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I heard the whoosh loud and clear.
> One, I didn't connect it with Archie Bunker, and two, what is it about Herbert Hoover?


He was the 31st President of the United States.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> He was the 31st President of the United States.
> All in the Family 1971 - 1979 Opening and Closing Theme - YouTube


Like deja vu all over again...


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

RH said:


> "Whoosh!" The sound of this going over a bunch of heads. Not all mind you, but likely more than a few.



You might have increased the recognition factor of this sung line if you spelled Herbert Hoover as Hoibert Hoover.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

SemiproJohn said:


> You might have increased the recognition factor of this sung line if you spelled Herbert Hoover as Hoibert Hoover.


FULL DISCLOSURE: When I was a kid, I thought the other line was: "Boy, the wayglin Miller place". What a wayglin Miller place was- who knew? Sure didn't know who Glenn Miller was either.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> Like deja vu all over again...


Cue the theme from Twilight Zone.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Gee, the ole LaSalle ran great.....

I thought they were singing about their paycheck (salary) lasting a long time, when I was a kid. And my parents even had a LaSalle. I was just plain stupid!!!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Gee, the ole LaSalle ran great.....
> 
> I thought they were singing about their paycheck (salary) lasting a long time, when I was a kid. And my parents even had a LaSalle. I was just plain stupid!!!





When I was young that was the one line I could never make out. I thought it was "Gee the old and sour and great!" haha


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

what if michael jordan spend his childhood painting interiors with his dad ? how good would he have been into his 30s and 40s ? no latter cutting in most ceilings would be nice


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> FULL DISCLOSURE: When I was a kid, I thought the other line was: "Boy, the wayglin Miller place". What a wayglin Miller place was- who knew? Sure didn't know who Glenn Miller was either.


This is Glenn's biggest hit. Recognize it?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Vylum said:


> what if michael jordan spend his childhood painting interiors with his dad ? how good would he have been into his 30s and 40s ? no latter cutting in most ceilings would be nice


Some of the best painters I've worked with came from a painting family and started when they were in their teens helping the old man do side jobs!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Brushman4 said:


> This is Glenn's biggest hit. Recognize it?
> Glenn Miller Orchestra - In the mood - YouTube


Well, it says, “In the Mood”, so...
Great stuff!

But I actually already knew it. I didn’t care much for his stuff when younger but developed an appreciation for as I matured. 

Same with Sinatra; His “Reprise” album has got to be one of the all time best from that era, and beyond.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

RH said:


> Well, it says, “In the Mood”, so...
> Great stuff!
> 
> But I actually already knew it. I didn’t care much for his stuff when younger but developed an appreciation for as I matured.
> ...


Frank was good. I've always liked Mel Torme, Dean Martin, Perry Como, Ella Fitzgerald, and Rosemary Clooney.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sarah Vaughan -Speak Low


----------



## minneapolispainting (Apr 15, 2020)

I personally like Rothko. I know most of his paintings are basic, but the colors are amazing.


----------

